# more treasures 4



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Piano Sonata in B flat Major D 960,
op. posth. by Franz Schubert*

*Zoltan Kocsis, piano
Teatro Sociale, Bellinzona 1998*

A bit aged and harch piano sound, but what a sonata! Fresh and melodious, but also deep and challenging.
Delightfull sensitive performance


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Richard Wagner
Rienzi, Overture*

*Staatskapelle Dresden
Christian Thielemann, conductor*

I have not had the guts to tuch to much Wagner yet, but mayby I should soon.
This overture is very nice


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*PYOTR ILYICH TCHAIKOVSKY (1840--1893)

"Violin Concerto in D major op. 35"*

*Hilary Hahn - violin*

*
I. Allegro moderato (00:00)

II. Canzonetta. Andante (19:22)

III. Finale. Allegro vivacissimo (25:45)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko

Recordings: Liverpool, Philharmonic Hall, November 2008*

I am not sure if I have presented this video before.. Anyway.. it is my current listening.

I love this floverish melodic romantic concerto. I read occationaly that many are surprisingly cold when it comes to Tschaikovskys works. Thay may of course be as freezing as they want, but I am surprised. I have a lot to discover, but what I have listned to so far impresses me.
This concerto is an example on his strong sence for melodies, it is varied, and to me, exiting.
I think Hahn does a very god figure here. She makes it look so simple. She is not one of the most communicating artists, (she looks like a stiff tinn soldier) but the interpretation comes out as sensitive and rich. Reccommended


----------

